# I've got asked to date someone. (I'm scared)



## Mystic Pencil (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Everyone=) :group
Special Hello Hugs to all the new members.
:wel 
Merry Christmas to all of you at :banana SAS
I was having a bit of trouble with my modem. Also like before I thought I was sounding redundant be it the fact I was about to snap.

I also was admitted into Elmhurst Hospital I was there and couldn't post in here anyway. The hospital didn't have computers...but you already know that. :lol

How are all of you. I hope some of you heal from your experiences in 2007...and a shameless plug for me too. I hope this New Year is a good year. And I most definitely wish that for all of you here at SAS.

If I had a name for 2006 it would be the year of fear. But there's hope.
Now I go out more. I shake hands...jeez I even have a first date coming up. Yup you heard right...a first date.

You right if you think my knees turn to Jello when I think about that first date.:rofl

Oh I joined a clubhouse. It's like so much fun going there though there's this one girl who hates my guts....I still don't know why. 

Oh yeah about those unknown people to talk to much and threaten too much...yeah they still do it I'm scared but I go on with my life anyway which I'm proud of. But still I'm concerned only that these people will jump out of nowhere so I come home before the sun comes down.
I'm so chicken. Pass the hot sauce. :rofl
:afr I have to go out early and come back at night time tomorrow. The new club members have a party thrown for them...yeaaaaaaah.

But there's this one girl who might depress me again. I say "hello" she walks right by me like I'm not there. I had to say hello because new members are encouraged to. Then I wished her a Merry Christmas...she's like "yeah...sure...whatever"

I don't understand how her attitude has attracted any of the many women around her or that she even has friends alone. 


Ah never mind the witch...
I'll try to pop in soon
Mystic Pencil aint going anywhere

Luv and Hugs
Mystic
:banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mystic Pencil - welcome back!  :boogie :boogie :boogie 
I am glad you are getting back into things - that is awesome!


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

good luck! pounce on him mystic! 

im going on a date tomorrow to, a 2nd date.


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Nice to hear you're back Mystic. Good luck with the date.


----------

